

Ask HN: Help a fellow dev marry his perfect woman - proposingdev

First off: I&#x27;m using a throwaway because my girlfriend reads HN.<p>I&#x27;ve been with, for me, the most incredible woman for five years now. She has been learning iOS dev from me (she wasn&#x27;t super interested but wanted to help and learn more about my work), spends her lunch break answering support emails for the startup&#x2F;SaaS product I&#x27;m running, doesn&#x27;t ask for much or complain that I plough all my left over cash into my business and generally supports me in everything I do.<p>We&#x27;ve discussed getting married, it&#x27;s something we both want to do and she knows I&#x27;m going to ask her. Doesn&#x27;t want a fancy wedding and fully expects a cheap ring and not much of a big thing. With everything she&#x27;s done for me, and because she knows it&#x27;s coming, I would love to at least surprise her in some way and make it special for her.<p>I&#x27;m looking to take on any extra work over the next month or so to get some extra cash (around $3000 but any jobs will add to the fund) together for a nicer ring and to take her somewhere as a surprise. So, if you&#x27;d like to help making a memory for a perfect hackers girlfriend I&#x27;d love to take on any extra work you need doing.<p>Recently I have been doing work involving:
- Objective C (mainly iOS but have done some OS X dev recently too)
- Prototyping any mobile app ideas
- Setting up A&#x2F;B testing frameworks (PHP)
- Writing lifecycle emails with Customer.io
- Basic front-end dev work<p>I also have some experience with flask&#x2F;python, javascript, highcharts, etc.<p>I&#x27;ll happily provide examples of work etc over email (you can reach me on proposingprogrammer@gmail.com), if there&#x27;s anything you need doing let me know.
======
AznHisoka
If you're using a throwaway, I think the description of your wife would pretty
much give you away anyhow :)

~~~
xauronx
A female on HN who's boyfriend is teaching her iOS and does support for him on
lunch break. That IS pretty specific.

~~~
caw
I'm split between a horribly botched posting and "this is totally bunk, but
she's supposed to realize it's talking about her, and he's going to jump out
and propose"

------
strick
Are you sure this HN-reading girlfriend WANTS a nicer ring? She might prefer
you spend the $3000 on extra honeymoon time.

~~~
andrewcooke
i would have thought the same, but maybe we're both non-american? my
impression is that there is something deeply weird about american culture and
engagement rings that i really don't understand (or perhaps do, in which case
it's just creepy).

------
PencilAndPaper
Forget the ring. Its a thing. Take the extra money and take a pre-wedding trip
to Central America! Memories dont get lost down kitchen drains (at least until
the alzheimer's kicks in).

If my BF wasted thousands of dollars on something I might lose and something
that will probably prevent me from easily sliding my hands into the pockets of
my somewhat tight jeans (rings with stones are super annoying that way), I
would second guess becoming financially united with him, but thats just me.

Dont get gobbled up by the consumerism surrounding weddings and marriage. Your
GF doesnt want a fancy wedding and expects a cheap ring. So, thats good, she
sounds cool. Dont tempt her to become a bridezilla. This is how that starts.

